# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Prikkelbaar Darm Syndroom

## -meriam-

Hallo,

ik heb sinds ongeveer anderhalf jaar ontzettend last van verstopping. Ik ging zowat niet naar het toilet. Soms 2 keer in de week en als ik al kon gaan dan was het al een ramp. Dan krijg je weer last van andere vervelende kwaaltjes.

Ben uiteindelijk een keer naar de dokter gegaan en die heeft naar mijn buik gekeken en gevoeld. Conclusie: veel te veel ontlasting zat klem.
Heb toen gewoon bisacodyl tabletjes gekregen en zakjes metamucil. Ik heb dit een tijdje gebruikt, de bisacodyl een paar dagen en de zakjes elke dag.
Helaas geen effect, had het idee dat die zakjes het juist erger maakte.

Weer na een half jaar naar de dokter geweest, kreeg toen zakjes legendal (lactulose in poedervorm) Dit moest ik 3 weken gebruiken, en als het niet hielp moest ik weer terugkomen. Het hielp zowat niet, kon een klein beetje verschil merken maar het was af en toe nog een ramp om naar het toilet te kunnen. 

Na 3 weken teruggegaan en nu wou de dokter dat ik een foto liet maken van mijn darmen. Het was voor 90 % zeker dat ik PDS had. Naar het ziekenhuis geweest en heb daar een foto laten maken.

Vandaag weer naar de dokter geweest voor de uitslag van de foto. 
Het is dus PDS.
Er zat nog veel te veel ontlasting in mn darmen maar niet extreem. Hij had ergere gevallen gezien. Hij vond t daarom niet nodig om te gaan laxeren.
Ik vertelde dat ik toch veel last van mn buik had, en daarom heb ik nu Duspatal gekregen. Omdat ik ook last van mn buik had, vond hij het toch wel nodig om te laxeren.
Daarom nu weer bisacodyl tabletjes gekregen en die moet ik nu eventjes gebruiken, tot ik merk dat het met alleen Duspatal beter gaat.

Ik hoop het beste, maar heb er weinig vertrouwen in aangezien ik al zoveel dingen heb gehad  :Frown: 

Zijn er hier misschien mensen met tips, of die hetzelfde hebben (gehad) ?

Groetjes

----------


## Wendy_one

Hoi Meriam.

Ook ik heb PDS en heb al veel medicijnen geprobeerd. Tot op heden heeft niets nog geholpen. Heb al verschillende medicijnen en onderzoeken gehad maar tot nu toe heeft niets geholpen. Na jaren pijn en ellende ben ik eens gaan kijken of ik de pijn kon verminderen. Zo ben ik eens gaan opschrijven en in de gaten gaan houden waar ik gevoelig op reageerde. Sinds bijna 2 jaar drink ik geen prik meer en al helemaal geen COLA! Eet zelden tot nooit scherp/ pittig eten en pas ook nog eens op met brood. De pijn is niet over gegaan door dit alles maar wel een stuk minder geworden. Het was soms zo erg dat ik het gewoon niet meer zag zitten en door deze middellen te laten staan is het toch wat 'draaglijker' geworden. Misschien is het iets om eens te proberen. Ook heb ik van een collega een informatie papiertje gekregen met een medicijn voor PDS. Duspatal retard 200. Morgen ga ik de huisarts bellen en vragen of dit medicijn misschien kan helpen zodat ik misschien wel helemaal van de pijn af zal komen :Smile:  Bij de dochter van mijn collega heeft het wel goed geholpen dus wie weet :Wink:  Ik hoop dat je wat aan deze informatie hebt en wens je er veel sterkte mee!

Groetjes Wendy

----------


## -meriam-

Klinkt allemaal inderdaad heel bekend wat je verteld. Ik heb nu ook Duspatal, weet niet of dat precies hetzelfde is wat jij nu ook aan de huisarts gaat vragen.

Ik moet zeggen dat ik neit erg veel buikpijn meer heb, soms nog wel eventjes maar over het algemeen valt het mee. Alleen erg last van verstopping. Word er erg wanhopig van en weet ook echt niet meer wat ik er aan moet doen ..  :Frown:  Het lijkt wel niet over te gaan ofzo :S

Groetjes

----------


## Wendy_one

Waarschijnlijk bedoel ik hetzelfde medicijn wat jij nu hebt. Last van verstoppingen heb ik ook maar er zijn meer dagen dat ik gewoon 5 uur lang achter elkaar op de wc kan blijven zitten.. Verschrikkelijk! Bij mij kan het 2 kanten op. Of het zit vast dat ik gewoon niet naar de wc kan of het 'loopt' er uit en dan tot bloedens toe. Ik kan dan ook helemaal niks meer door de pijn. Zelfs lopen wil dan niet meer. Zak gewoon door de benen. Daarom ga ik dan op de wc zitten en leun met mijn hoofd tegen onze (hoek) wasbak die lekker koud is en sluit mijzelf op. Sinds ik oppas met prik en pittig eten gaat het iets beter maar er zijn dagen dat ik gewoon niet weet waar ik het zoeken moet met al die pijn. Erg vervelend.

Groetjes Wendy

----------


## summergame

Hoi!

Ikzelf heb ook PDS en ik geef jullie gelijk,vanaf je weet welke voeding geschikt is voor je kan je al heel wat minder pijn hebben. Wat ik wel raar vin is dat jullie enkel last hebben van verstoppingen,volgens mij zei de dokter dat er diarree en verstopping moet plaatsgevonden hebben binnen een periode en dat men dan kan spreken van PDS. De laatste tijd heb ik terug wat moeite met naar de wc te gaan. Elke morgen een zakje Fybogel helpt wel bij mij (vezellaxeermiddel) het is natuurlijk en bij de apotheker verkrijgbaar. Om de krampen te stillen neem ik Spasmine 500 forte.

Groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Mijn PDS gaat gepaard met krampen,diarree,verstopping,een zwaar gevoel en opgeblazen buik...Ik gebruik Benefiber van de apotheek (natuurlijke vezels:nieuw produkt!! héél goed vind ik) en Mebeverine voor een goede darmwerking.
In het verleden heb ik ook Spasmine Forte gebruikt...hielp mij maar een tijdje,daarna trad gewenning op.
En...het belangrijkste: idd goed op je voeding letten!

Grtzz Ag Xx

----------


## summergame

> Mijn PDS gaat gepaard met krampen,diarree,verstopping,een zwaar gevoel en opgeblazen buik...Ik gebruik Benefiber van de apotheek (natuurlijke vezels:nieuw produkt!! héél goed vind ik) en Mebeverine voor een goede darmwerking.
> In het verleden heb ik ook Spasmine Forte gebruikt...hielp mij maar een tijdje,daarna trad gewenning op.
> En...het belangrijkste: idd goed op je voeding letten!
> 
> Grtzz Ag Xx



Agnes, die Benefiber is dat in een soort koffie of koekjestrommel (rondachtig en redelijk hoog)? met wat groen op de verpakking? Anders is het dat product die ik al een tijdje had zien staan toen ik naar Sluis geweest ben.
Oja nog iets bijkomends van slechte voeding: enorme winderigheid :-(

----------


## DISTAZO

Hoi,

Mijn moeder had ook last van moeilijke stoelgang.
Zij drinkt nu al jaren melkkefir en heeft er veel baat bij.
Ze noemen het ook yoghurt bloempjes en heeft een lichtzure smaak.

meer info ken je hier vinden : http://www.melkkefir.nl/achtergrondinfo.html 

Grtjs, Distazo

----------


## Agnes574

Summergame,
Sorry voor de late reactie, weet écht niet hoe dat komt  :Frown: !!

Die Benefiber is idd een groene plastic bus met groene dop erop ... kan goed zijn dat je dat in Sluis hebt gezien!! Bij de apotheek kun je het zéker krijgen!! Verder valt meteen de tekst op; "Benefiber",vezelsupplement en "Gezond en zo gemakkelijk", met daaronder een lepel met de witte benefiber erop!

Tegen winderigheid neem ik nu soms Imonogas (apotheek > vrij verkrijgbaar) en dat vind ik een topprudukt; meteen van de winderigheid af!!

Xx Ag

----------


## astrid86

Ook ik heb PDS, ik moet een bepaald dieet volgen anders worden mijn darmen boos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Ik kan niet tegen koolzuur, sap, prei, paprika, ui, gekruid eten en zuivel. Het verwarrende voor andere is dat ik wel een heel klein beetje nodig heb om mijn darmen geprikkeld te houden, want als ik het helemaal niet eet dan ga ik ook niet meer naar de wc  :Confused: 

Maar van verstopping heb ik eigenlijk zelden tot geen last van, ik ben meer van de diarree kant.

Ik slik alleen pariet, daarnaast heb ik ook andere medicijnen maar niet voor mijn buik.

----------


## murdock

Ik ben ook geplaagd let PDS en neem ook duspatalin retard 200 mg.het was met zijn ups en downs maar meestal had ik last van diaree. Ik ben ook een rug patient en gebuik sinds kort matrifen 25mg/u pleisters tegen de pijn. Het helpt zeer goed,maar nu kan ik bijna niet meer naar toilet gaan. Ik moet veel winden laten maar de rest is beenhard,soms zit ik zoveel moeite te doen dat ik nadien zie ik nogal veel bloed.ik drink nu iedere dag fruitsap op mijn nuchtere maagndat. Helpt soms een beetje. Mijn vrouw heeft hier nog fybogel van toen ze zwanger was mischien ik zo iedere dag een zakje moet nemen? Maar het is wel. Vervallen van de 8maand 2012,kan dat kwaad? is dat een goed produckt of zijn er nog betere naar de toilet te kunnen gaan?

----------


## ltrachez

Ik vermoed dat ik ook PDS heb: heb altijd al wat last gehad van periodes waarin diaree-obstipatie mekaar afwisselen, maar dit bracht me echter nooit veel last. De laatste tijd is het jammer genoeg enorm verergerd en heb ik enooorm last van winderigheid. Telkens ik gegeten hebt, begint mijn buik geleidelijk aan na ongeveer 10 min enorm veel pijn te doen. Hij staat ook opgezwollen (eigenlijk heel de dag door). Ik voel mijn darmen samentrekken, en ook mijn maag voelt niet meer ok aan. Ik eet nochtans heel gezond, zeker toen mijn homeopatische dokter me vertelde dat ik te rap at en vanaf toen slechts 3 maal per dag mocht eten en geen geraffineerde suikers, heel veel drinken, veel kruidenthees, probiotica pakken... Dit heb ik allemaal gedaan, maar van die probiotica werd mijn winderigheid erger dus dit ben ik gestopt (heb ook op internet ontdekt dat dit bij de 1 wel werkt, bij de ander niets doet en bij de ander het net slechter word). De winderigheid bleef echter aanhouden, en ik ben ook nog extra beginnen afvallen terwijl ik reeds aan de magere kant was. Gevolg: ik voel me zwak, mijn bloeddruk is te laag, en ik ben nog altijd niet van mijn probleem af. Wie heeft raad?

----------


## murdock

hoeveel kost je medicatie agnes?

----------


## superboy

hallo er is onlangs vast gestelt dat ik pds heb heb mebeverine eg 135mg gekregen weet er iemand van jullie dat ik die levenslang moet innemen en dat pds voor altijd mijn ziekte blijft mvg

----------


## superboy

weet er iemand raad mee
voor mijn pds

----------

